# NK105G2 Mfr Password needed please



## d_somers (Feb 15, 2015)

Hello everyone! Am new to the forum with a just arrived, Chinese CNC from Liaocheng Ray Fine Tech. 600x900 with 1.5kw spindle and a Weihong NK105G2 DSP.

I need to get the Manufacturer Password for the DSP if anyone knows what that is please.

Unfortunately, the folks at Ray Fine just started their 10 day celebration of Spring Festival (what we call Chinese New Year) and so they are not readily available for this question.

I am trying to set the Z zero height with a metal block sensor (that process is working) but in order to set the thickness of the block I had been told to go into the Menu to the Manufacturer parameter and set the floating knife thickness setting. However, when I get to the manufacturer parameter it asks me for the manufacturer password, which of course I don't have.

I have a gut feeling this may not be the correct place in the DSP menu to make this entry if someone in the forum has different information on the process.

Thanks everyone!

PS. I live in Seattle and am new to CNC and laser engraving. I recently retired from the National Park Service and am slowly getting some new machines set up using some fairly limited, and not well translated manuals. But moving ahead. Been kind of fun overall so no biggie. I knew I would likely run into this kind of thing with a Chinese purchase.

Dave


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum David.


----------



## leonuz (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi, my CNC machine use the same DSP, 
(Mfr param) Password (33587550)

I hope that this info help you

Best Regards


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*welcome to the forum*

Hi David welcome to the forum. carl


----------

